# Scariest vid clip I have ever seen



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Right click and "Save As"

http://www.bigwig.net/fubar/RX7vSkyline.mpg

2 talented drivers - no excuse for this unless on a track and even then it's dubious Â


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

well, i wish i could drive like that dough


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:-X [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just like following Daniela on her A54 drive the other week ! Really...ask Ron the husband !


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Erm, maybe I missed something. Why was that scarey? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

......and where was it taken.....?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BTW much nicer pic mate ! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Milk Marketing Board trucks drive more agressively than that down our way.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Erm, maybe I missed something. Why was that scarey? Â ???


Imagine you were coming the other way?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Imagine you were coming the other way?


Hang on, no one said I had to use my imagination! If you were coming the other way, I don't think you would know or remember much of the collision...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

oh... to have a rear wheel drive monster...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> oh... to have a rear wheel drive monster... Â


With twin exhausts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

oh what comeady.... [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

cant manage to get the link to work :-[


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

nor me


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Not as scary as this.
i always look left then right then left again now ;D
http://www.robertredvers.vispa.com/pingpong.mpeg


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This last one was posted before.

Anyway...how do you find these movies? I can't access the server from the first part of the url...how can you?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

thats because its my site i have given strict instructions not to let Valstan in ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I watched this vid a couple of times thinking it looked familiar - then I realised ............ it reminds me of a normal drive home from work ;D


----------

